# Got 9/10 st to lose



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 20, 2018)

On metformin x 2 500mg tablets a day. Was thinking of literally small plain flavour porridge pot every morning...then for meals very lean meat/fish with a fair good amount of veg with two/three medium sized new potatoes... Would this non "eat well plate" be good?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you would be starving all the time. I would be starving. And I wouldn't be able to maintain it for 6 weeks, if that, much less as a life style change. 
A registered dietitian (not to be confused with a nutritionist) would be able to guide you to a reasonable meal plan that stepped down as you lost weight. I stay in Scotland, I don't know if you are where, but my GP gave me the referral to the diabetes dietician and I saw her quarterly for about a year and a half. She was very good in following my lead, but guiding me into better choices. I felt in charge (which I am) AND confident in her knowledge and experience. 
All the best,
Sadhbh


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 21, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I think you would be starving all the time. I would be starving. And I wouldn't be able to maintain it for 6 weeks, if that, much less as a life style change.
> A registered dietitian (not to be confused with a nutritionist) would be able to guide you to a reasonable meal plan that stepped down as you lost weight. I stay in Scotland, I don't know if you are where, but my GP gave me the referral to the diabetes dietician and I saw her quarterly for about a year and a half. She was very good in following my lead, but guiding me into better choices. I felt in charge (which I am) AND confident in her knowledge and experience.
> All the best,
> Sadhbh



Thank you I see what you mean could be too much of a reduction I guess... Ug got a long way to go


----------



## pav (Aug 21, 2018)

I would look at the total carb contents in the meals you eat now and try and reduce these slowly as to much of a rapid weight loss can be bad for anyone more of a slow pace is better.

Porridge for me is normally out as far to many fast acting carbs in it and if it's the highly processed version like the instant ones they spike levels far to quickly on the rare occasion I have porridge its the original type that take a while to cook.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 21, 2018)

I somehow don't think that is going to work well.
Trying to eat low calorie fat free foods is just not going to work - particularly when you add in high carbohydrate foods so you will be starving hungry from the insulin response they produce. 
It should be far easier to eat low carb foods, adding in enough fat to give you energy and stop you feeling hungry but no lean protein as that is more than likely to be converted to glucose.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 21, 2018)

Whatever dietary regime you follow please ensure that it’s one that you can follow long term and most importantly enjoy and not feel hungry all the time.
Many here follow LCHF (low carbohydrate high fat) and lose weight on it ,don’t t worry about the high fat bit as it isn’t what it seems, it’s moderate good fat that we used to have years ago, it help keep you feeling fuller for longer.

It may help if you saw a diabetic dietitian, though  I gave up on mine.

I would ditch that Porridge pot if I were you.

Don’t aim for rapid weight loss either.

Few of us here follow the Eatwell plate as it has too many carbohydrates Which our bodies can no longer handle.

These two lists are not exhaustive.
LCHF is Basically cutting down on potatoes esp mashed, rice, pasta, bread esp white , breakfast cereals, fruit juice it’s full of fruit sugar (fructose) ,grapes are little sugar bombs,  we have to be careful with fruit , things made with flour and obviously sugar don’t worry many of us have found suitable alternatives) like Burgen bread, cauli or broccoli rice, till you find alternatives you like fill up on veg that grows above ground.

If you eat meat, meat is fine as are high meat content sausages and burgers, eggs , fish sadly not in batter or breadcrumbs, butter, cheese, berries, veg that grows above ground , Mushrooms, diet drinks, honestly their is loads more the we can eat and enjoy. I use a sweetener in my coffee.

Come and have a look to see what we eat.
what-did-you-eat-yesterday


----------



## Ljc (Aug 21, 2018)

We have a lot of good info On useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.
Just scroll down to the T2 section
I suggest you start with 
Maggie Davies letter
Test review adjust by Alan S 
You’ll also find links to a cheaper to self fund blood glucose monitor and a much recommended book bu Gretchen Becker 
Then take your time with the rest. For future reference you’ll find find the above at the top of the newbies forum.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 23, 2018)

I wish I could get away with high content fat long term, have no gallbladder, but will come up with meal plans that include advice from this thread and let you know how I get on/menu photo or something...


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 23, 2018)

Finally concluded... No need to go through bamboozling menu's... Found this on DUK and am so going to try it from tomorrow: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.di...ating-with-diabetes/veganism-and-diabetes?amp


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 23, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> I wish I could get away with high content fat long term, have no gallbladder, but will come up with meal plans that include advice from this thread and let you know how I get on/menu photo or something...


Part of my strategy is minimally processed foods, so when you mention "pot" of something then warning flags start waving. Beg is good, potatoes are not to kind for me so therefore are out.

Do you test? Testing helps us determine what foods are good/bad for us.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 23, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Part of my strategy is minimally processed foods, so when you mention "pot" of something then warning flags start waving. Beg is good, potatoes are not to kind for me so therefore are out.
> 
> Do you test? Testing helps us determine what foods are good/bad for us.



Was advised not to test as am on metformin 500mg x 2 daily. Testing is going to be more than the "now and again". Stocking up on extra lancets and test strips tomorrow...


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 23, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Was advised not to test as am on metformin 500mg x 2 daily.


Well, that's just an excuse... Some of the other ones are "you will become obsessed", "you won't understand the results" & so-on....

I now live in the States & here, the first thing they give me, was a prescription for a meter & strips; none of this nonsense that you don't need to test. Testing is an invaluable tool for controlling my D on a daily basis, as you can see from my signature, I don't use any diabetes medication anymore because of what testing was able to tell me!!!


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 23, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Well, that's just an excuse... Some of the other ones are "you will become obsessed", "you won't understand the results" & so-on....
> 
> I now live in the States & here, the first thing they give me, was a prescription for a meter & strips; none of this nonsense that you don't need to test. Testing is an invaluable tool for controlling my D on a daily basis, as you can see from my signature, I don't use any diabetes medication anymore because of what testing was able to tell me!!!



Good point, thanks  

I will stock up tomorrow as this week is one of those where I can save money on pharmacy offers. Will take your advice and keep a full diary


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 23, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Good point, thanks
> 
> I will stock up tomorrow as this week is one of those where I can save money on pharmacy offers. Will take your advice and keep a full diary


People find that the Codefree meter from Amazon is the cheapest self-funded option.... Buying strips from a pharmacy is hideously expensive


----------



## travellor (Aug 27, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> On metformin x 2 500mg tablets a day. Was thinking of literally small plain flavour porridge pot every morning...then for meals very lean meat/fish with a fair good amount of veg with two/three medium sized new potatoes... Would this non "eat well plate" be good?



I found when I lost 5 or 6 stones, I needed a "diet". ie, eating less for me. 
Not a long term "diet", that was later.

There is a fear of feeling starving, but to be honest, I put on weight by eating a lot more than I needed, so I simply had to eat less. 
It's just a fear, once you do actually try it, it's surprising how you can do it.
I had the help of a dietitian, we made a food diary, it was surprising how much high calorie food I was eating.

I adopted a classical low fat diet, ate to my meter, lots of veg and salads.
I didn't watch carbs, I just ate ones that didn't spike me, and I did take guidance from low GI lists.
After a year or so, I finished off with 6 weeks of 800 calorie a day shakes (The Newcastle Diet).
(Rapid weight loss does appear to be beneficial in reversing diabetes, it's worth looking at it)

After this, I did need a maintenance diet.
I was now used to eating what I needed, not an excess, and had changed my habits, so I opted for a Mediterranean diet, portion controlled, and if I do eat too much, yes, my weight goes up, so I simply eat a bit less, and it comes down again.
This worked well for me, I have reversed my diabetes, so I think it was worth the effort initially, and the lifestyle change later.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 27, 2018)

travellor said:


> I found when I lost 5 or 6 stones, I needed a "diet". ie, eating less for me.
> Not a long term "diet", that was later.
> 
> There is a fear of feeling starving, but to be honest, I put on weight by eating a lot more than I needed, so I simply had to eat less.
> ...



Hi thanks, I think it would be suitable for my patterns to judge carbs by meter, a good tip!


----------



## travellor (Aug 27, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Hi thanks, I think it would be suitable for my patterns to judge carbs by meter, a good tip!



Carbs aren't the same.
My meter showed the dietitian and me, which carbs were part of my diet, and which should be avoided.
After that, it was all good.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh my bad :/ was referred to dietitian prior to diagnosis of diabetes. Need to talk to GP this week so will ask..  thanks


----------



## travellor (Aug 27, 2018)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Oh my bad :/ was referred to dietitian prior to diagnosis of diabetes. Need to talk to GP this week so will ask..  thanks


Definitely. My dietician fine tuned my diet based on what my meter said was ok.


----------

